# Food Safety News - 11/25/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 25, 2021)

*Thanksgiving myths*
By Guest Contributor on Nov 25, 2021 12:03 am
This article originally appeared in the Tufts Health & Nutrition Letter, a monthly publication of the Friedman School of Nutrition Science and Policy. Find more expert guidance on healthy cooking, eating, and living here. The feast that officially kicks off the holiday season is here. Thanksgiving is steeped in the comfort and familiarity of traditional... Continue Reading


*Thanksgiving leftovers — keeping them tasty and safe*
By News Desk on Nov 25, 2021 12:02 am
Whether you’re watching football during the holiday weekend, chilling with family or doing some online shopping, Thanksgiving leftovers are sure to be a part of the plan. To ensure that your Thanksgiving spread remains safe to eat, follow these guidelines: Two-Hour Rule: All perishable items should be refrigerated within two hours of coming out of... Continue Reading


*Customer complaint of glass in tomato soup prompts company to recall product*
By News Desk on Nov 24, 2021 04:50 pm
A supplier is recalling an unrevealed volume of tomato basil soup because a piece of glass was found in the product. Fischer & Wieser Specialty Foods is recalling 31.4-ounce jars of H-E-B brand  “Creamy Tomato Basil Soup,” according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration. The recall notice did not... Continue Reading


*Test shows imported cauliflower positive for Listeria; recall initiated*
By News Desk on Nov 24, 2021 04:07 pm
An Idaho company is recalling an unrevealed number of cases of certain frozen, imported cauliflower because testing showed it to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. The TJ Farms Select brand cauliflower was imported from China. It was distributed in Pennsylvania, Tennessee and Wisconsin, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and Drug... Continue Reading


*New Salmonella outbreak reported; no details available on possible cause*
By Coral Beach on Nov 24, 2021 02:49 pm
The FDA is investigating a new outbreak of Salmonella infections, but the agency hasn’t released any details except the patient count, which stands at 19. In a weekly update the Food and Drug Administration reports that its investigators are looking into an outbreak caused by Salmonella Javiana. The agency is not reporting what states are... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Let’s talk Turkey about Salmonella being an Adulterant*
By Bill Marler on Nov 24, 2021 01:59 pm
Remember this as you prepare Thanksgiving for your family and as you read this post – it is Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) Mission Statement: Protecting the public’s health by ensuring the safety of meat, poultry, and processed egg products. USDA/FSIS has the authority to deem Salmonella and other pathogens adulterants – they just need... Continue Reading


----------

